# Calm Colon



## runner16 (Dec 17, 2001)

I would like to know of people's experience with Calm Colon.Thanks,Runner 16s


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I have never used it maybe someone else can answer you question.Linda


----------

